# mac-se et imagewriter



## ajtotore (17 Décembre 2010)

bonjour,
j'avais offert à l'époque à ma belle-mère un mac-se avec imagewriter car elle écrit des livres.
Depuis déjà pas mal de temps on galère avec l'imprimante pour les rubans et l'entrainement.
Actuellement elle doit tirer 700 pages environ, faire les corrections....
Pour sûr, on n'arrivera pas au bout, les rouleaux d'entrainement de l'imagewriter sont hors d'usage.
Je fais donc le tour et je passe en revue les possibilités d'action.:
-Changer de machine est exlu, cette personne a plus de 90 printemps, et elle tient à son mac comme personne.
-Faire des transferts sur DK pour imprimer sur un autre système serait possible, mais elle perdrait le controle de l'avancement de son travail.
-J'ai de côté une epson lx300 qui a un port série, pensez vous que le mac aurait les pilotes nécessaires à son fonctionnement?
vos propositions seront bienvenues.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Décembre 2010)

ajtotore a dit:


> Pour sûr, on n'arrivera pas au bout, les rouleaux d'entrainement de l'imagewriter sont hors d'usage.


A l'époque ou j'avais cette imprimante, j'avais passé de l'alcool sur le rouleau pour le rendre plus "accrocheur". Ca marchait bien, mais si ça pouvait entraîner une usure prématurée du rouleau.


----------



## lpl (17 Décembre 2010)

Elle est sous Système 6 ou système 7 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2010)

D'après la documentation Epson, cette imprimante est uniquement compatible Windows. Ça risque d'être coton de trouver une imprimante pour cette machine qui date de près d'un quart de siècle (24 ans en mars prochain).

Le plus simple serait de lui proposer son remplacement par un iMac G3 (on en trouve pour quelques dizaines d'&#8364, qui peut, selon la version, tourner sous Mac OS 8.6 à 9.2.2, ce qui ne devrait pas trop la dépayser, et permettrait l'utilisation d'une imprimante USB, dont beaucoup encore ont des pilotes compatibles avec ces versions de Mac OS. PAr contre, le transfert des données d'une machine à l'autre ne serait pas forcément évident, mais pas impossible, des solutions existent, comme mettre ses données sur disquettes, puis les repasser sur un CD sur l'iMac au moyen d'un lecteur USB (Le SE était fourni avec un disque de 20 ou 40 Mo, donc, quitte à utiliser une vingtaine ou une trentaine de disquettes, c'est jouable si c'est le modèle équipé du lecteur haute densité).


----------



## Invité (17 Décembre 2010)

On trouve des StyleWritter I et II pour presque rien.
Voire gratuitement dans les dons de Mac
Les pilotes existent pour Mac Os7, et certainement pour Os6.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> On trouve des StyleWritter I et II pour presque rien.
> Voire gratuitement dans les dons de Mac
> Les pilotes existent pour Mac Os7, et certainement pour Os6.



Oui, mais 700 pages avec une jet d'encre thermique, ça va être la ruine en cartouches, mieux vaudrait trouver une petite LaserWriter, genre IINT, qui présente l'avantage d'être presque aussi vieille que le SE, donc compatible à coup sûr, et serait beaucoup plus économique à l'usage !

EDIT : je m'ai gouré, c'est pas une IINT, à laquelle je pensais mais une 4/600PS ou non PS ! :rateau:


----------



## David_b (17 Décembre 2010)

Elle utilise quel traitement de texte ?
Quitte à exporter le fichier sur un Mac plus récent pour y brancher une imprimante, on peut aussi penser à :
Mac plus récent -> export sur clé USB 
Clé USB -> Cap sur le copy shop le plus proche
Copy Shop -> Tirage en quelques minutes.

Elle garde son Mac, 
Elle a un tirage 
Et personne ne s'épuise à trouver une imprimante si ancienne


----------



## claude72 (17 Décembre 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> A l'époque ou j'avais cette imprimante, j'avais passé de l'alcool sur le rouleau pour le rendre plus "accrocheur". Ca marchait bien, mais si ça pouvait entraîner une usure prématurée du rouleau.


Avec de l'alcool il n'y a pas trop de risque pour le rouleau, mais ce produit manque un peu d'efficacité... il est aussi possible d'utiliser :

- de l'essence F, trouvable pour 2-3 euros le litre dans tout bonne droguerie, qui est plus efficace que l'alcool sans détruire le rouleau,

- et pour les cas désespéré, il reste le trichloréthylène... plus difficile à trouver, et à utiliser avec précaution car le trichlo fait aussi fondre certaines pièces en plastique de l'imprimante (en plus des neurones de l'utilisateur).


----------



## nedd (17 Décembre 2010)

Je n'ai pas de solution mais je voudrais saluer ce bel acte de résistance! C'est avec la larme à l'il et beaucoup d'émotion que j'ai suivi cette discussion...
Merci


----------



## Invité (17 Décembre 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais 700 pages avec une jet d'encre thermique, ça va être la ruine en cartouches, mieux vaudrait trouver une petite LaserWriter, genre IINT, qui présente l'avantage d'être presque aussi vieille que le SE, donc compatible à coup sûr, et serait beaucoup plus économique à l'usage !
> 
> EDIT : je m'ai gouré, c'est pas une IINT, à laquelle je pensais mais une 4/600PS ou non PS ! :rateau:



Ah oui, j'ai jamais eu d'imprimante laser, donc pas pensé.
C'est vrai que c'est une bonne idée, et que ça se trouve à pas cher aussi avec cette connexion.


----------



## ajtotore (20 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
J'apprécie la sollicitude que vous avez apporté à mon problème.
Ainsi que l'humour et la nostalgie devant cet acharnement à prolonger la vie d'une imagewriter et de son maître:  un mac-se
J'ai trouvé un pis aller, celui-ci consiste à transfèrer les textes tapés sur le mac-se sous word 5.1 et sauvegardés sur disquettes vers le logiciel TransMac installé sur pc.
L'impression pourra donc se faire sur pc, sur l'économique LX300, et la saisie toujours sur le mac-se de façon à ne pas perturber cette personne agée dans son contact avec ces modernités.
Merci à tous. 

un ancien de l'apple2e qui programmait le 6502, acia et pia. Il y a qq temps!


----------

